# Basic Training



## Brouss (11 May 2002)

Hey guys, Im heading off to St Jeans on july 9, and Im wondering is there any websites for St Jean basic training?? Thanks

DUCIMUS


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (13 May 2002)

When I read your post I immediately went looking for a page that existed a few years ago but is gone now...but I did find this:  It isn‘t great but it shows you what the school looks like and all the buildings around.  You‘ll spend most of your time in the green sector of the Mega and in the drill hall(you will get to know the road from the Mega to the drill hall very well!).  If you have any questions about GMT at CFLRS St Jean send me a message and I‘ll reply based on my experiences.
 http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Cockpit/8848/RGSEastern.html


----------



## Andrew (29 Jul 2002)

Hey FINALY after aproximatly a year and a half of waiting i find out that I‘m leaving next month.  But I‘m not goign to St.Jean like i thought i‘m going to CFB Esquimalt.  I did all my searching and everything to find out about st jean and now going somewhere else so i‘m starting to learn more about this place.  
If anyone can tell me about it or give me so good web sites or just has something to say to me about the place or basic training in general can you please post it here or email me at             Andrew1@skyweb.ca

Thanks

Andrew
  :warstory:  --------------------------------------
 "Success comes from good judgment, good judgment comes from experience and
experience comes from bad judgment."---Arthur Jones


----------



## Canidule (3 Aug 2002)

a year and a half!!!!???? what the h3ll happened? how can it be so long?....


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Aug 2002)

Recruit intakes are often dictated by the requirements and the planned training courses required after basic training for each specific trades. Some trades have been rewriting course packages and missed serials, or, because the manpower requirements for that trade may be low (despite overall CF shortfalls), the qualifying courses may not be run every year, or more than once per year. To minimioze the length of time that a recruit will hang around as an untrained private between basic and occupation training, many recruits have to wait to be enrolled for the recruit course that runs just before their trade qualifying course. This is one major factor that leads to long waits for some recruits and very uneven waiting periods.

Mike


----------



## Andrew (4 Aug 2002)

Well they lost my file.  And I pestered and pestered and finally they found it under ALL the other files.  And things have been running smoothly since!  But all I can say is atleast I‘m going finally!  I think the wait was well worth it!

Soon to be a Proud member of the CF
Andrew


----------

